# "Our Brand Is Crisis" Comes to Blu-ray or DVD on February 2 or Own It Early on Digital HD on January 19!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Own Our Brand Is Crisis on Blu-ray or DVD on February 2 or Own It Early on Digital HD on January 19!



“Fiercely funny and touching.”

— Peter Travers, Rolling Stone

SANDRA BULLOCK AND BILLY BOB THORNTON GO HEAD-TO-HEAD WHEN

*OUR BRAND IS CRISIS*

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY, DVD AND DIGITAL HD FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray debuts on February 2

Own it early on Digital HD on January 19



Burbank, CA, December 17, 2015 – Sometimes winning means changing the rules when “Our Brand is Crisis” arrives onto Blu-ray and Digital HD. Academy Award® winners Sandra Bullock (“The Blind Side”) and Billy Bob Thornton (“Sling Blade”) star in “Our Brand is Crisis,” from director David Gordon Green (“Pineapple Express,” “George Washington”) and producers Grant Heslov and George Clooney, the Oscar®-winning producers of “Argo.”



The drama also stars Anthony Mackie (“Captain America: The Winter Soldier”), Joaquim de Almeida (“Fast Five”), Ann Dowd (“Side Effects,” HBO’s “The Leftovers”), Scoot McNairy (“Gone Girl,” “Argo”), Zoe Kazan (“Ruby Sparks”) and Reynaldo Pacheco (“Beginners”).



Green directs “Our Brand is Crisis” from a screenplay by Oscar nominee Peter Straughan (“Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy”), suggested by the documentary by Rachel Boynton, which outlined the American political campaign marketing tactics employed in the real-life 2002 Bolivian presidential election. Sandra Bullock, Stuart Besser and Participant Media’s Jeff Skoll and Jonathan King serve as executive producers.



“Our Brand is Crisis” will be available on February 2 on Blu-ray for $29.98, and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray disc and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet*. Fans can also own “Our Brand is Crisis” via purchase from digital retailers beginning on January 19.



SYNOPSIS



A Bolivian presidential candidate failing badly in the polls enlists the firepower of an elite American management team, led by the deeply damaged but still brilliant strategist “Calamity” Jane Bodine (Bullock). In self-imposed retirement following a scandal that earned her nickname and rocked her to her core, Jane is coaxed back into the game for the chance to beat her professional nemesis, the loathsome Pat Candy (Thornton), now coaching the opposition. But as Candy zeroes in on every vulnerability – both on and off the campaign trail – Jane is plunged into a personal crisis as intense as the one her team exploits nationally to boost their numbers. Dramatic, rapid-fire and laced with satire, “Our Brand is Crisis” reveals the cynical machinations and private battles of world-class political consultants for whom nothing is sacred and winning is all that matters.



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Our Brand is Crisis” Blu-ray contains the following special feature:

· Sandra Bullock: A Role Like No Other



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On January 19, “Our Brand is Crisis” will be available to own via streaming and for download in high definition and standard definition from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, Google Play, iTunes, PlayStation, Vudu, Xbox and others. “Our Brand is Crisis” will be available to rent digitally via Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and other digital retailers beginning February 2.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET



*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Vudu and more.

For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Single $29.98

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: February 2, 2016

EST Street Date: January 19, 2016

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French



BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

Running Time: 107 minutes

Rating: Rated R for language including some sexual references

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]
​


----------

